# Zoutelande/Westkapelle August



## orka123 (17. Juli 2010)

tach zusammen, 

im August werde ich 1 We Urlaub in Zoutelande machen, kein reiner Angelurlaub, aber Angel soll schon mit;-). Im Forum habe ich gelesen dass zu dieser Zeit überwiegend mit Wolfsbarsch zu rechnen ist, evtl auch Seezunge (will in der Brandung angeln). Meine Frage, wie sieht es denn dort mit Flunder & co aus? Sollte doch eigentlich auch gehen, oder? An der Ostsee (DK) war ich auch im Sommer abends als 2 h angeln und hatte immer so 3-4 massige Platte am Haken...oder ists da in der Nordee eher mau?
Auch weiss ich nicht so recht ob nun bei Ebbe oder Flut. Einmal lese ich dort bei Ebbe fischen, da man näher an die Fahrrinne kommt, generell heisst es dann aber bei auflaufendem Wasser?? Ihr seht,ich bin ein absoluter Nordsee-newbie und darum um jeden Tip dankbar. Gerne könnt ihr hier auch mal posten was zZt dort an den Haken geht. Sind Hornhechte noch da?

Grüsse, 
Heiko


----------



## Niclas S. (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Wat dieses Wochenende da, der Hornhecht ist weg und in der Brandung lief es dieses Wochenende mehr als mau.


----------



## Bruno 01 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Hi
In Westkapelle gibt es einen Spielzeug-Angelladen.Dort bekommst Du einen Erlaubnisschein für einen Backwassersee mit richtig großen Plattfischen und großen Forellen.Desweiteren ist genau dort auch ein langer Steg in die Nordsee wo Du Meeräschen fangen kannst.Ist aber seeeehr Überlaufen auf dem Steg.Vom Strand fängst Du am besten bei absolutem Niedrigwasser an und musst dann alle 15min. ein Stückchen zurück.Fangen kannst Du an den Stränden hauptsächlich Seezunge.



Bruno #h


----------



## orka123 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Ok, Danke für die Infos. D.h bei auflaufendem Wasser? Passt ja ganz gut, da laut gegoogeltem Gezeitenkalender das Ganze in die Dämmerungsphase fällt (Ebbe immer so geg 20:00 in der Zeit wo ich dort bin). Habe irgendwo gelesen der Steg wäre gesperrt dieses Jahr, stimmt das? Brauche ich für den See einen Vispas oder nur Karte beim Dealer holen und gut?
gruss
Heiko


----------



## Bruno 01 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*



orka123 schrieb:


> Ok, Danke für die Infos. D.h bei auflaufendem Wasser? Passt ja ganz gut, da laut gegoogeltem Gezeitenkalender das Ganze in die Dämmerungsphase fällt (Ebbe immer so geg 20:00 in der Zeit wo ich dort bin). Habe irgendwo gelesen der Steg wäre gesperrt dieses Jahr, stimmt das? Brauche ich für den See einen Vispas oder nur Karte beim Dealer holen und gut?
> gruss
> Heiko


 
Ob der Steg gesperrt ist weiß ich leider nicht.Aber wenn nicht mußt Du dort mit grünen Makrelenpaternostern an den Stelzen des Steges fischen.Imitiert wohl Algen und die Äschen beißen darauf.War selbst dabei als drei Fische von ü80cm gefangen wurden.Beim See reicht der Schein vom Händler.Größte Scholle lag bei 57cm.



Bruno #h


----------



## orka123 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

ok, danke. dann werde ich den see mal antesten, 57cm Bratpfanne hört sich verlockend an;-) werde nach meiner rückkehr berichten

grüssung

heiko


----------



## Mac Gill (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Von welchem See sprecht Ihr?

Der Kreek in Westkapelle?
Auf meiner Erlaubniskarte steht, das der Vispas nötig ist.
Bin aber bisher bei den Kontrollen nur auf den Erlaubnisscheinangesprochen worden.
Große Forellen kann ich Bestätigen - Mein Sohn hat ne 57er gefangen. Die Plattfische scheinen mir aber keine Schollen zu sein -- eher eine Butt Art.
Weiterhin gibt es Aale in dem See - diese dürfen in diesem Jahr nicht entnommen werden.

Der Steg ist gesperrt, da einige Planken locker sind. Es kümmert wohl anscheinend niemanden - da immer Angler auf dem Steg sind. Auch Polizeipatroullien reagieren nicht darauf.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## orka123 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

So, bin zurück aus Zoutelande. Habe es viermal ans Wasser geschafft, 1x an den Kreek (für den tatsächlich ein Vispas nötig zu sein scheint, aber der Typ im Angelladen meinte als ich ihn auf die Stelle im Text der Genehmigung aufmerksam machte dass er das noch nie so richtig gelesen hat und die Kontrolleure das dann auch nicht wissen..??;-(). Dort ging aber gar nichts. Im Meer habe ich neben dem Steeg einen kleinen und einen schönen (~40cm) Wolfsbarsch auf Seeringler gefangen, dazu noch 2 Flundern (was wohl ungewöhnlich ist momentan, aber die Anlger nebenan hatten auch welche). Keine Zungen. Somit anglerisch ein akzeptabler Urlaub, zumal ich immer nur für 2-3 h los war. Ach ja, der Steg ist gepserrt, juckt aber echt niemand

Gruss und Danke nochmals für die Tips

Heiko


----------



## Bruno 01 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Schade das Du im See nix erwischt hast.Sind echt schöne Fische drin.Wobei es im Herbst immer besser als im Sommer war.Aber Du hast ja Wolfsbarsch gefangen,das ist ja auch was tolles.Zungen kann man am besten zwischen West.-und Oostkapelle fangen.Auserdem hattet Ihr ja geiles Badewetter oder ?




Bruno #h


----------



## orka123 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Jepp, von Badewetter bis Regenguss war alles dabei. Ich werde dort wohl öfter mal Station machen, da wir Nachwuchs erwarten und dann Urlaub erstmal auf mit dem Auto erreichbare Locations beschränkt ist. Bin gerade dabei meine Regierung zu überzeugen evtl. im Mai / Juni nochmals die Küste anzusteuern (dass dann Hornhechtzeit ist weiss sie natürlich nicht;-))


----------



## Catana62 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Hallo zusammen,
wer hat im März schon mal in dem Binnensee zwischen Westkapelle und Zoutelande auf Forelle geangelt? Gibt es da Schonzeiten? Darüber hinaus würde mich interessieren ob man mit den Rollstuhl bis an den See kommt.

Petri

Cantana


----------



## Ra.T (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Hallo  ...,
wenn du den Kreeg meinst, der ist mit Rollie gut anzufahren. 
Das Ufer des Sees wird von einem Fussweg umrandet und ist gut zugänglich. Kannst dich direkt ans Wasser stellen.
Parken würde ich dann bei der Küstenwache in Westkapelle, dort ist ein freier Parkplatz. Dann bist du genau zwischen See und grosser Steeg bei der Küstenwache (KNRM Kustwacht)
https://maps.google.de/maps?client=...951218&ei=ekcKU8XHJIaX7Qaz5IDwAw&ved=0CC0Q_BI
Der Steeg ist super restauriert worden und wäre auch bei Flut eine Option wert. Bei schönen Wetter könntest du ihn vorziehen, dort musst du dann auch nicht weit einwerfen, der geht ca. 50 Meter ins Meer rein. Du kannst dann auch direkt oben an der Küstenwache parken, und musst nicht weit die Sachen transportieren.
Also dann in der Zufahrt mit dem PKW rechts halten und hoch fahren und nicht links auf den freien Parkplatz. Schau es dir einfach mal an. Gezeiten hast du bis zu 4 Meter Höhenunterschied, also richtigen Zeitpunkt wählen. Kannst z.B. bei Ebbe am See und bei Flut auf dem Steeg angeln. Ich wünsch dir viel Spass und viel Erfolg.
Ach ja, gezielt auf Forelle habe ich dort noch nie geangelt.
Aber es sind wohl welche drin. Es ist ein Brackwasser See.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Ach ja,
das sieht nur bei Google Maps so weit aus.
Ist es aber nicht, vom Parkplatz höchstens 50 Meter.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Haesel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

*Fischart: Schonzeit:
*- Hecht 1. März bis 1. Juli 
- Barsch, Zander 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai 
- Barbe, Döbel, Hasel, Nase, Aland, Äsche 1. April bis 1. Juni 
- Bachforelle, Wandersaibling 1. Oktober bis 1. April 
- Meerforelle Lachs Ganzjährich 

Hinweis: Wer mit dem kleinen Vispas angelt, der darf überhaupt keinen Fisch entnehmen, sondern muss jeden gefangenen Fisch unbeschadet in sein Gewässer zurücksetzen.


----------



## Ra.T (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Hallo...,
für den Kreeg braucht man keinen Vispass.
Beim Angelladen einfach Erlaubniskarte holen, 4€ glaub ich für 1 Woche.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Sepp G (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, das mit der Wochenkarte stimmt, aber diese ist NUR mit Vispas und/oder Zeevispas gültig. Wenn du Tipps zum Forellenangeln brauchst frag einfach im Angelladen Zuiderduin nach. http://campingzuiderduin.nl/nl/hengelsport

Gruss und Petri Heil Sepp


----------



## angler_200 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Schon jemand dieses Jahr die Brandung Westkapelle domburg zoutelande unsicher gemacht ? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ra.T (28. April 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Hallo..,
 na klar.
 War letzte Woche da.


----------



## Pippa (28. April 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo..,
> na klar.
> War letzte Woche da.



Hoi! Hab schon gelesen, dass du wieder im gelobten Land warst. Und ganz schlecht lief es ja nicht, oder? #6
Kannst gerne noch'n paar Infos rausrücken 
Das Wetter muss (für Nichtangler) traumhaft gewesen sein, wie ich aus Quellen vor Ort gehört und via Webcam gesehen habe #h



> Schon jemand dieses Jahr die Brandung Westkapelle domburg zoutelande unsicher gemacht ?



Jep, ich auch. Zweimal zu Jahresbeginn. Das nächste Mal leider erst im Juni. Dann werden die Wölfe aber hoffentlich richtig hungrig sein #a

Wenn du nicht alles falsch machst, wirst du fangen! 



> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, das mit der Wochenkarte stimmt, aber diese ist *NUR mit Vispas und/oder Zeevispas gültig*.



Stimmt nicht!


----------



## Ra.T (29. April 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Hallo...,
  also gut: |asmil:
  Ich habe von mehreren Seiten gehört, das wohl vor 3 Wochen gaaaaaaaaanz viele Meerforellen in den Kreek neu eingesetzt wurden. Die Angler klangen sehr überzeugend und fingen auch welche. Auffallend war auch, das mehr kontrolliert wurde.

  Leider war ich diesmal zu den ungünstigsten Gezeiten da.
  Mittags Ebbe ist wirklich doof und dann noch fast nur Ententeich am Ufer.
  - Für einen Frühaufsteher ist das nichts.
  - Immer um 6 Uhr den Hund geweckt und mit ihm gassi gegangen (der war sauer...:r).
  Die Fische blieben wegen der fehlenden Brandung sehr weit draussen. Aber einiges ging ja trotzdem.
  In der zweiten Wochenhälfte änderte ich meine Vorfächer, um weiter auswerfen zu können. Ich bastelte mir Einzelhaken mit Breakaway Impacts Shields und ballerte sie mit ab 170 gr Bleien über den Seetangteppich. Die flogen so weit, das ein eintauchen kaum noch oder gar nicht mehr zu sehen war. Ich hatte ja schon mal geschrieben, das viele Angler am Strand den Köder zu kurz einwarfen und deshalb nichts fingen.
  An meinem letzten Urlaubstag drehte dann endlich der Wind, das Meer bewegte sich wieder und die Seevögel fingen auch wieder am Ufer Fische.

  Interessant fand ich, das beim Ententeich Wetter
  die Würmer fast immer am Haken blieben und nur am letzten Tag, als wieder Wellen aufkamen, die Köder in kürzester Zeit vom Haken entwendet wurden. 
  PS: Ich binde immer alle Köder fest. Die Schnur war noch am Haken, bloss der Wurm war weg. Das passte zu der Beobchtung mit den Seevögeln.

  mfg
  Ralf


----------



## kawatoni (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zoutelande/Westkapelle August*

Hallo zusammen,
wie läufts denn momentan?
Wassertemperaturen sehen ja ganz gut aus.


----------

